# Pairing with Veal Marsala



## Boatboy24

Thursday is my dad's birthday and we're making his favorite dinner: Veal Varsala. I don't think this will stand up to something as big as a Brunello or Amarone. Thoughts on pairing? I was thinking a Valpolicella.


----------



## JohnT

How about a nice chianti classico?


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> How about a nice chianti classico?



That was my knee jerk reaction, but I've been disappointed by far more Chiantis than I've enjoyed. So I'm a little gun shy. Suggestions?


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> That was my knee jerk reaction, but I've been disappointed by far more Chiantis than I've enjoyed. So I'm a little gun shy. Suggestions?


 
None off the top of my head. Just look for the DOCG stamp and the rooster and you should be pleased.


----------



## Boatboy24

Rooster????


----------



## JohnT

http://www.italiannotebook.com/food-wine/black-rooster-chianti-origin/


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> http://www.italiannotebook.com/food-wine/black-rooster-chianti-origin/



Very good to know. Perhaps I've been trying the wrong Chianti. Don't recall ever seeing the black rooster.


----------



## JohnT

Just look for the label on the neck of the bottle...







That with the pink DOCG stamp should be a good wine...


----------



## ibglowin

Natalie has some other options......


----------



## TonyR

How about a chilled, lightly oaked Pinot Grigio? Think it would cut thru the cream sauce nice.


----------



## jgmann67

I would pair this with a Pinot Noir (which means "Peanut of the Night").


----------



## Boatboy24

TonyR said:


> How about a chilled, lightly oaked Pinot Grigio? Think it would cut thru the cream sauce nice.



I hadn't thought about a white wine, but that sounds pretty good. Dad isn't a white wine drinker but that doesn't mean I can't have it. 



jgmann67 said:


> I would pair this with a Pinot Noir (which means "Peanut of the Night").



Thought about that as well, but staying with an Italian theme is stuck in my head for some reason.


----------



## wineforfun

Yep, Pinot Noir first came to mind. Something along the lines of Meiomi.


----------



## ceeaton

I agree with @TonyR on a Pinot Grigio (though mine are all unoaked) and you could give the Valpolicella to your Dad. I just opened one of those slightly carbonated Sangiovese (we're having pizza night tonight since we had VBS last Friday night). It has decanted for two hours and is ready to pair with my mushroom/garlic/fresh tomato grilled pizza for tonight. 

Friday my youngest son has requested fish for Friday, so I'm thinking fish tacos and either some Pinot Grigio or Sauvingon Blanc (for me, not him, he's just under eleven yrs old).


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, thanks for all the input, folks. The big birthday dinner was last night and your recommendations did not disappoint. Started the evening with some bruschetta and a really nice cave ripened soft cheese (I don't recall what it was, but it was delicious). My sister and I enjoyed a Kupelwieser Pinot Grigio Alto Adige (Dad had a Corona). The drinks were perfect on this steamy day with heat indices over 105F. Then we had Veal Marsala (Dad's favorite) and Chicken Limon; along with pasta, meatballs and a great Caprese salad made with heirloom tomato. Sis stuck with the PG and Dad and I dove into a La Castellina Chianti Classico Tommaso Bojola. It was very nice. Good oak and fruit, with a little spice - medium bodied with nice tannin and went great with the meal.


----------



## JohnT

Glad it wen well. It all sound wonderful.

If you do not mind me asking, how much did you spend on the Chianti?


----------

